# selling my ZED Odin VII HiFonics amp



## DevanTheDude (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm probably going to regret selling this amp. It needs the speaker harness, but those are easily found. Full range, great for an active setup. 

You really don't see these too often in this condition. 

HiFonics ODIN 2 channel Zed old school car amplifier - eBay (item 230627500555 end time Jun-04-11 00:38:09 PDT)


Hit me up if you have any questions (or offers) 


75w per channel x 2 at 4 Ohms (20Hz to 20KHz with less than 0.02% THD)

120w per channel x 2 at 2 Ohms (20Hz to 20KHz with less than 0.15% THD)

150 watts bridged mono at 8 Ohms

240 watts bridged mono at 4 Ohms

This amp is designed to give full output with batt voltage 11.5-16 volts.

Dampening factor: 200
Max current (4 Ohms): 29A
Typical current draw with music: 10A
Size (H x W x D) in millimeters: 63 x 220 x 155

Get after it!


----------

